# Ispconfig - Apache-Server läuft nicht mehr



## herosalex (27. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auf meinem Server die Log-Files gelöscht. (/var/log/)
Nach einem Neustart lief der Apache-Server nicht mehr und last sich nicht mehr per SSH neu starten.




> root@pc:/var/www# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
> [....] Restarting web server: apache2Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/apps] does not exist
> Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/apps] does not exist
> [Thu Mar 27 17:48:22 2014] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
> ...


Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ist die Datei /var/www/apps nicht vorhanden.
Leider finde ich auch nicht die Apache-Log-File. Im Verzeichnis /var/log sind keine passenden Logs vorhanden.

Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Till (27. März 2014)

Was genau hast Du denn in /var/log gelöscht? Man sollte da möglichst nichts manuell löschen, und wenn man doch etwas löscht, dann höchstens dateien die bereits mit gzip komprimiert wurden, also di Endung .gz haben.

Esscheint auf jeden Fall so dass Du das Verzeichnis /var/www/apps gelöcsht hast, das solltest Du wieder anlegen. Des weiteren kann apache sein error.log nicht mehr öffnen. Gibt es denn noch den Ordner /var/log/apache2 ?


----------



## herosalex (27. März 2014)

Habe den Ordner Apache2 neu angelegt. Da ich alles gelöscht habe.
Nach einem Neustart ist die Log-Datei da.



> (2)No such file or directory: apache2: could not open error log file /var/log/i$
> Unable to open logs





> root@pc:/var/log/apache2# /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> [....] Starting web server: apache2Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/apps] does not exist
> Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/apps] does not exist
> [Thu Mar 27 20:30:59 2014] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
> ...


----------



## Till (27. März 2014)

Hast Du auch /var/log/ispconfig gelöscht? da drin ist ein unterordner httpd und darin wiederum Unterordner für jede webseite auf Deinem Server. Ohne die ordner, startet apache nicht, da er dann die error.logs der webseiten nicht schreiben kann.


----------



## herosalex (27. März 2014)

Habe alles im Ordner /var/log/ gelöscht.
Habe den Ordner ispconfig/httpd und die Website-Ordner neu angelegt.
Jetzt läuft der Apache wider.

Muss ich noch ein paar Ordner erstellen?
Da ich ja alles gelöscht habe.

Im Dienststatus wird der Web Server als offline angezeigt, aber die Webseiten sind erreichbar.


----------



## nowayback (27. März 2014)

Evtl. bin ich ja nicht der hellste, aber wie kommt man darauf den kompletten /var/log/ zu löschen?


----------



## herosalex (27. März 2014)

Nein nicht den Ordner, nur den Inhalt.
Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Dateien löschen, aber dann habe ich etwas falsches eingegeben.


----------

